# KDS Detailing Presents Master Detailing Training Course



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys ,

Welcome to this KDS one 2 one training introduction thread.

KDS Master Detailer Training Day one.

The Full master detailer course was undertaken and passed with flying colours by Clive Ford

Clive drove down from Scotland to work one 2 one with myself and booked the complete course which is carried out over 3-4 days depending on how we get.
It was Clive's boss of ultimate Shine Auto (Trevor) and Clive himself that contacted me early on in the year regarding training, which turned into a booking after swapping some emails.

I could tell that Clive would be very keen to learn even before we got started , he posted on my KDS Facebook a picture outside the KDS workshop saying "he has arrived" and was excited.

Clive is also a member on here too

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269961

so onto the summary of Clive's training , and what's involved .

I have not bothered with any photos of the first parts of the training course , IE how to wash a car / engine bay / wheels etc , as I have many photos I have condensed down to photos that may interest you more.

I have 2 sets of photos from both mine and Clive's camera taken throughout the days , I will post them in order of taken and some maybe slightly out of sink but I am sure you will see and understand what's going on.

So Day one after the first morning of the washing and vehicle assessment stages competed.

Some claying advice and training



















Some masking training










Some demonstration of how to take photos and videos ,



















Next photo you can see Clive smiling after I explain just a slight adjustment of the sun gun completely changes the look of the photo

The 2 photos before and 2 after are the same panel with just a change in angle of the sun gun



















The wet sanding training using machine and hand technique


















































































Before any machine correction , just the fillers from a paint cleanser



















And after correction










Now that Clive had some practice I let him with my guidance start on a new area and this time measure the amount of removal while progressing with the wet sand stages.



























































































I hear your cries of how much clear coat was removed , so not to disappoint here are the readings .














































After a grades 2500 and then 3000 gave this























































After final refinement and perfect finish










End Of Day One KDS Master Detailer Training

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Master Detailer Training Course Day Two.

So now that Clive had learnt how to remove orange peel by hand and block technique it was over to using a DA Machine , and to show some myths .




























Clive found a pig tail , must be getting better now as he can turnout the same level of quality as Expensive hand built cars.










Looking good thou for the photos nice flat and shiny before any correction done










Whats this still got orange peel ???










There is a reason for this.

Learning to correct back with foam pads



















Training using wool pads










The DA microfiber system .




























Demo of pad washers










Gave Clive some nice brillo pads scratches to deal with










And deeper key scratches










Clives first pass



















End result after 3 passes with just one pad and compound .



















Showing Clive how to speed up correction and less stopping to wipe down or add compound










OH and the amount of top clear coat removed to fully remove deep scratches .

Before










And after










So while carrying out correction I explained heat from the correction process can be good and bad depending on the situation.

Then I thought it would be good idea to explain what temps cars get to JUST sitting outside on the streets, and the differences with colours. 
Some of this is important when choosing LSP's for colours.

Indoor early morning










Outside in the shade










Direct sunlight 
Sunny Kent










So colour behaviour in the sun.























































So it was time to put Clives training to the test under my supervision on a "real" panel in "real" life conditions.










2 passes one compound on hard BMW paint




























Then onto the perfect wet sand training to improve poor repainted finish .




























Touching stone chips










Then onto wet sanding




























Then correction




























It was getting late and dark so I took the finished photos of the BMW wet sanded bonnet the following day

End of KDS Master Detailer Training day Two

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Master Detailer Training Course Day Three.

So the results of Clives handy work on the BMW bonnet.





































As Clives own car had some paint defects and he told me a nightmare to correct , and told me he corrected in 4 stages of cut, this was perfect for me to then show why even on black it can be done in less stages with a change in technique.
































































Single stage pass ,



















To have a break from constant machine correction and wet sanding , some more training on paint depth gauges.




































































































The summary is you get what you pay for .

So the start of a new subject.

Leather re-colouring



















End of KDS Master Detailer Training Day Three.

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Master Detailer Training Course Day Four.

Glass correction , trim correction , and leather re-colour .























































Glass polishing with paint compounds and TRUE glass correction.





































Leather re-colour on side bolsters.























































End of KDS Master Detailer Training Course Day Four.

And Clives certificate for completing the course.










Hope this gave you an insight into some of what goes on within the KDS training courses, soon we will be planning bodyshop and painting course for the near future.

For any enquires regarding training just click on the link and email us for info .

Many thanks for spending time viewing and reading this thread .

Regards kelly


----------



## Trip tdi

This is blown me away, the results look flawless plus I can see how much attention to detail goes into your work, easily one of the best detailers going by miles :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Great stuff Kelly, it's good reading it from your perspective too. 

I want to come down again to look at bits like the leather recolouring and I might just get my front end resprayed and the wheels done whilst I'm down. 

Russ.


----------



## Benn

Some very nice work there. I my self would say always use a block when wet sanding unless they really know what to do (worked for 10years in a body shop)


----------



## Bigbruno71

This is a great training course for amateur or pro, worth every penny and I ain't blowing smoke up anyones ****, everyone can do it better and these people are the ones to help you improve.


----------



## david_pupu

great post Kelly, a lot information in this post i learn


----------



## Joel.

Why can't I live in the UK to go to one of these?


----------



## david_pupu

i know your feeling bro, need lots money to UK for this training


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

As i get some many enquires and requests for flying to different countries with offers of someone to stay and use of car while training members, 

It has passed my mind , and actually would love to do so but the logistics are massive and for that reason i guess it would fail.


I am still thinking thou of a way :thumb:

kelly


----------



## DITech

Joel. said:


> Why can't I live in the UK to go to one of these?


That's what I think about all the time I read detailingworld.co.uk :wall:


----------



## -Simon-

Looks brilliant fun....


----------



## R9SH G

Course looks very intuitive :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Clearly very thorough training, and some quite excellent results. Well one everyone involved


----------



## Tips

Kons twisted chip filling paper for the win


----------



## skorpios

Master Detailer indeed!

Love your work :thumb:


----------



## Joel.

DITech said:


> That's what I think about all the time I read detailingworld.co.uk :wall:


Still the best site on the net. :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW

Joel. said:


> Still the best site on the net. :thumb:


X2 , love reading these posts , seriously thinking about some training :thumb:


----------



## DITech

Joel. said:


> Still the best site on the net. :thumb:


No doubt bro


----------



## PootleFlump

Cool stuff, wonders if Ron Jermemy offers master woodsman courses...........


----------



## Soul Hudson

An interesting read and very infromative. Great work by the lucky guy as well. 

Not sure my boss would pay for this.


----------



## Bigbruno71

I am defo a lucky lad, Trevor's and myself are always trying to improve the standard of our service and both agreed this was a sure fire way of raising the standards more so on the correction side of things.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Very nice but i do cringe when i see the word Master Detailer , i think before long every one is going to be a master detailer then another word higher up the chain will be invented and used.. Just think it alienates detailers more and more as professionals personally. It does look like he had a good time.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice but i do cringe when i see the word Master Detailer , i think before long every one is going to be a master detailer then another word higher up the chain will be invented and used.. Just think it alienates detailers more and more as professionals personally. It does look like he had a good time.


well i think your halfway there the amount of times you have popped in mate :lol::thumb:

kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Kelly @ KDS said:


> well i think your halfway there the amount of times you have popped in mate :lol::thumb:
> 
> kelly


I now have a bonnet  £20 Detling breakers yard hahahahaha....


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I now have a bonnet  £20 Detling breakers yard hahahahaha....


£15 in medway :lol: we are not upper class here you know , I got 12 bonnets for this weekend training for 30 and then afterwards to paint them in readiness for waxstocks speed detailing comp :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ive been done!


----------



## Bigbruno71

Just an update for all my little detailer friends, the knowledge accrued on this course is still coming out of me, things you remember after so long, I keep going back to my notes for a read through. Me, Trevor, and our customer are grateful for the knowledge Kelly passed on to me through his training, there is a noticeable improvement and a new found confidence even in dealing with the most awkward customers.


----------



## SiT

Pretty epic thread resurrection!!!

What a great read, i was just wondering out of interest what such a course would cost and if there are differing levels i.e beginner, intermediate,advanced??

I did check out your website but the link to the PDF of prices failed to load.

Cracking work and what a stunning M3 - i am looking for an LSB M3 and what a beauty yours is!

Si


----------



## unique detail

With Russ on this one...Very interested in the leather re-colouring Kelly!! 

Andy.


----------



## gb270

Would love do one of them myself


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys i thought best check the PDF download works today as i am actually carrying out 4 day master course from tomorrow morning, so will be tided up for the next 4 days

from my website the downloads.

It downloads fine for me on 2 different devices (both) pc based . 
and does with a friend who has checked .

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/images/kds/pdfdocs/training.pdf

its also can be read on complete download catalogue

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/images/kds/pdfdocs/kdscatalogue2012.pdf

give those a go :thumb:

HTH Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

And who ever the guy is for next week is in for a bit of luck as we have some serious cars in too , so gets a free mini car show too 

Kelly


----------



## MajorB

E mail is out :thumb:


----------



## MajorB

MajorB said:


> E mail is out :thumb:


@Kelly @ KDS I`v send an email to KDS, but I only got a general answer not covering any of my questions about courses. Since I`m not from UK I would appreciate the specific answers very much. I`v tried sending you a PM, but I guess you don`t have that option available.


----------



## shuggett

MajorB said:


> @Kelly @ KDS I`v send an email to KDS, but I only got a general answer not covering any of my questions about courses. Since I`m not from UK I would appreciate the specific answers very much. I`v tried sending you a PM, but I guess you don`t have that option available.


Kelly tries very hard to respond to as many emails as possible, I've seen his inbox and I know he receives many 1000's of emails a year. If he was to read/answer every email, he would never get through his enormous workload.
I will tell Kelly's front man, Rick to make sure he gets back to you asap.
I popped into KDS very late last night, Kelly was working on Jeremy Clarkson's Ford GT.
Kelly has also been filming lately, adding to his workload.
I have been trained by Kelly, and I'm sure your find his training as amazing as I have, worth every penny.
I will definitely make sure Rick contacts you.

Steve


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

He needs to delete Facebook then :lol:

P.s - Your Porkys looking nice!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

shuggett said:


> Kelly tries very hard to respond to as many emails as possible, I've seen his inbox and I know he receives many 1000's of emails a year. If he was to read/answer every email, he would never get through his enormous workload.
> I will tell Kelly's front man, Rick to make sure he gets back to you asap.
> I popped into KDS very late last night, Kelly was working on Jeremy Clarkson's Ford GT.
> Kelly has also been filming lately, adding to his workload.
> I have been trained by Kelly, and I'm sure your find his training as amazing as I have, worth every penny.
> I will definitely make sure Rick contacts you.
> 
> Steve


Cheers steve

i am on it this evening for 40 mins or so going through the emails right now , i sent 6000 reply emails in 1 single year , so now yes i have auto reply saying ring land line direct and speak to new front man at KDS for instant reply and bookings as i just cant deal with all the constant emails and enquires and help , hence why pm's turned off . 
Would love to reply to all and i used too which in turn the KDS work load and waiting list just got bigger and bigger.

really please with the way the training is going with great feedback , will soon compile a list of the people and what countries they have travelled from as is very impressive and humbling too.



HeavenlyDetail said:


> He needs to delete Facebook then :lol:
> 
> P.s - Your Porkys looking nice!


wait until the twitter account , and tv channel is fired up lol 

kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hahahahaha.....
I dont use social media, remember the conversation lol!!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Hahahahaha.....
> I dont use social media, remember the conversation lol!!!


I do indeed , its a natural progression i guess , i can advice 1000's in one go instead of individually advice each of the 1000's .

The point i am at now its the only way forward really

Got a few companys on the case and i hope will help out with regards to the detailing industry

kelly


----------



## MajorB

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Cheers steve
> 
> i am on it this evening for 40 mins or so going through the emails right now , i sent 6000 reply emails in 1 single year , so now yes i have auto reply saying ring land line direct and speak to new front man at KDS for instant reply and bookings as i just cant deal with all the constant emails and enquires and help , hence why pm's turned off .
> Would love to reply to all and i used too which in turn the KDS work load and waiting list just got bigger and bigger.
> 
> really please with the way the training is going with great feedback , will soon compile a list of the people and what countries they have travelled from as is very impressive and humbling too.
> 
> wait until the twitter account , and tv channel is fired up lol
> 
> kelly


I`v received your email, thank you for the information. :thumb: I will be in touch, regarding the course :buffer:


----------



## khurum6392

nice training


----------



## G3BML

Is there anyway someone like me who is not a 'professional' but more of a part-timer could be able to apply for a course like this? Would love the experience!


----------



## shuggett

I'm sure it would not be an issue, I was a total novice before Kelly trained me.
Give KDS an email stating what your after, and I'm sure Kelly will adapt his course to suit your requirements. Just be prepared for long full days, I left each evening with my head buzzing.

Steve


----------



## Patr1ck

G3BML said:


> Is there anyway someone like me who is not a 'professional' but more of a part-timer could be able to apply for a course like this? Would love the experience!


It wouldn't be a problem at all!! I've just come back from 4 long days with Kelly and it was amazing. His knowledge of the paint system is endless and I feel so much more confident knowing what I know now.

Just email him and let him know what you would like and I'm sure he'll arrange something. He's a really nice bloke as well which always helps.:buffer:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Thanks Patrick , 

I will send over the memory stick with videos and photos of your training tomorrow , must say great week with you too :thumb:

Kelly


----------

